# How old is too old to pursue and MDiv and beyond?



## Truthseeker (Feb 15, 2014)

I would appreciate any thoughts or advice for a person in their mid 50's who would like to go back to school for an MDiv and perhaps on to a ThD or PhD. (If I still have the desire and energy.) I do love the Lord and I do love learning, especially about Christ. I could finish my MDiv in about four years and hope to work as a part-time pastor or teacher while pursuing a Doctorate. I would have the retirement from my current job to help finance the endeavor. I often tell myself I am too old for such fanciful notions but I believe I have a call from our Lord. Many heroes of the Bible, like Joshua and Caleb, served God to a very old age. RC Sproul and John MacArthur are both approaching 75 and still active in their ministries. Perhaps it is not too fanciful after all. I would like to know what others think.


----------



## jambo (Feb 15, 2014)

I do not believe you can be too old for such a venture. If you are able to study then regardless of age I would go for it


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 15, 2014)

jambo said:


> I do not believe you can be too old for such a venture. If you are able to study then regardless of age I would go for it



Same opinion here. If you have the resources and energy, no reason not to.


----------



## Andres (Feb 15, 2014)

I concur with the others with one caveat...you will want to strongly consider cost in earning this education. Even at some of the most reasonably priced seminaries, I can't see a man earning two post-grad degress for less than several thousands of dolllars. You may consider a more affordable option if your desire is simply to learn more (which is certainly a commendable desire).


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 15, 2014)

I would say that the MDiv is more of a ministerial than an academic degree. Mid 50s is certainly not to late to get an MDiv - you could easily have 10+ years of ministry. But my advice would not be to spend 4-6 more years after that getting a PhD.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 15, 2014)

When I was on-campus at Southern Seminary (2006-2008), there were FAR more older men (read: 50+) than younger men in the School of Theology pursuing the MDiv. My guess would be at least a 2:1 ratio, maybe more. Rev. Greco raises a wise and valid point regarding doctoral work, although that's ultimately between you and the Lord. 

Go for it with the masters, and see where you are from there! All the best to you as you seek to know Christ better.


----------



## Tim (Feb 15, 2014)

As far as the academic aspect, go for it...



Truthseeker said:


> but I believe I have a call from our Lord



...but the issue of a call to _ministry_ is an additional matter. Have you discussed this with your elders? Is there a recognition that you would be suited to ministerial work (i.e., an external call)? I am not suggesting anything either way, but when speaking of the issue of a ministerial calling, there are additional considerations beyond simply the interest and aptitude for advanced academic work. If you desire the work of the ministry, perhaps there are respected leaders around you that might be able to assist you to investigate this possibility.

Perhaps you have already considered these aspects, and were instead just wishing to focus in this thread on the issue of age. If that is the case, my apologies; I just wanted to ensure that considerations pertaining to _calling_ were mentioned. My conclusion would be that age _per se_ should be no impediment, whatever goal you pursue.


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 15, 2014)

I heard about a retired student one of my professors had and he went on to get a PhD in at least his 60s.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 16, 2014)

Re: age, during my time on campus at SBTS, there was a man who was in his late 60's. He was doing a doctorate (though I don't recall whether he was pursuing PhD or DMin). I also heard of another man (whom I did not get to meet) who completed a DMin in his mid-70's; he had graduated about 2-3 years prior. 

Mr. Lindsay above makes a very good point about the external confirmation of your call. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Feb 17, 2014)

When I was studying for the MDiv there was a man in his 80s in my Hebrew class. He subsequently went on and completed his MDiv.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 17, 2014)

Irish Presbyterian said:


> When I was studying for the MDiv there was a man in his 80s in my Hebrew class. He subsequently went on and completed his MDiv.



Yes, that gentleman still visits the library at UTC on a regular basis. I was quite amazed to learn of his age!


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Feb 17, 2014)

One of the best Ministers in my denomination, as far as popular opinion goes, is the Reverend Allan Murray*. Who entered the ministry at the age of 50. Very few people would have answered "ah 47 is a good age to study for the pastoral ministry!". The Lord deals with us differently and will call some men to higher education at a later age than others. I'd pursue it if you feel able.

* His son if Dr David P Murray of PRTS fame.


----------



## Truthseeker (Feb 19, 2014)

I want to thank you all for your input and advice. I will definitely continue to pray about it and ask for God's guidance, especially in regards to my calling to the ministry. I did take Tim's advice and discussed it with one of my pastors. I will continue to ask others for advice. I am sure as long as I pursue God's will in my life that spiritual blessings will soon follow. Thanks again to all of you for taking the time to provide guidance.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Feb 19, 2014)

We will pray for/with you as well, sir. 

Grace to you as you seek the Lord's wisdom (James 1.5-12).


----------

